
Punchfork - cardamomo
http://www.punchfork.com
======
cardamomo
It's back! From the About page:

Company History

\- 2010 Originally founded

\- 2012 Grew to 1M users

\- 2013 Acquired by Pinterest — formed recipe pins [0]

\- 2020 Rebuilt from the ground up — relaunched as an independent company

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5002932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5002932)

